# Cold Mussel Salad With SMOKED Paprika!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy Friday To All!

It's a beautiful day and I just finished my dinner, of a cold enormous "New Zealand Green Lip Mussel Salad" with red garnet yam, olive oil, freshly squeezed lime, chopped raw elephant garlic, baby kale, and too, SMOKED PAPRIKA!

Having already done "SMOKED" New Zealand Green Lip Mussels here recently in one of my threads, I thought I'd post today's simple steamed version - served cold in salad - by itself, to tout the SMOKED PAPRIKA!

I just find smoked paprika to be AMAZING! The aromatic smell and vibrant color and creamy texture even, once oil is added, just really brings out the "WOW" in any food, right? (Or do the voices just talk to me)?

In any event, despite no smoking involved in today's mussels, (unlike the last time), that smoked spice is a treasure indeed, and thus worthy of sharing, amid healthful and delicious simple meals!

Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4085.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


















DSCF4086.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


















DSCF4089.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


















DSCF4090.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


















DSCF4091.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


















DSCF4093.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow that is quite a platter of mussels! Something that colorful and detailed would take me all day. Impressive!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you so much Woodcutter!

Simple, healthful, minimalistically arranged food and yet still "exotic" on some little level, is what I really adore! How nice of you to comment!

Happy Thursday!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Leah - Another gorgeous presentation, and the dish sounds very appealing. Looks like you have some avocado on there also.

What variety of smoked paprika did you use, and did you just sprinkle it on or mix it with the oil?

Great stuff!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there! And thank you indeed!

Normally I mix paprika with oil, and/or "heat" or warmth, to evoke flavor.

However, on that quickie day, I believe it was first scattered on, and then oil went on, on top of it all right there.

It still was lovely, and healthful and fun. But it was a more 'makeshift' meal, versus one with real intention.

Funny, along those lines, today's simple Greek smelts and eggplant salad just hit every spot! So often, the simplest thing in life are indeed the best!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks great. I can see myself on my deck with a crisp lager, blue skies and gentle winds. Sadly, I don't have mussels, there is snow on my deck, it is minus 5 and there is low fog. Sigh. Thanks for taking be to a better place for awhile with the great qview of this wonderful plate.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much Disco!!!!!!

Agreed, I can envision some warm place, oceanfront, and then I look out at the snow - and yet it's good in theory, right?

Happy weekend to you and yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many thanks!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

